# Hey Check out Samo's Car in NPM



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Just finished reading NPM great work Sam.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Props to samo!
His install is pretty clean.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I can vouch for that. 

Nice job Samo!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! It's nice to have your hard work appreciated by everyone!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Boy.. NPM must really be desperate. I mean lowering their standards like that. Just kidding.
Great work samo, Its nice to see a car in NPM that is in progress, one that isnt all high buck, but still looks great.
BTW, B14 wheels on classics rule!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks man! I _love_ my SE-R wheels. Hopefully I can afford to have them refinished soon, they're starting to look a little iffy after being on the road for seven years.


----------

